# Smoked Ribs on a Gas Grill



## jw (Jun 19, 2021)

So I may not have charcoal grill on my current abode's balcony, and I have *really* been missin' being able to cook smoked meats (brisket, pork butt, _etc._). But I got this new thingamajig that holds wood pellets in a cylindrical apparatus, and can act as a smoke box. Yesterday, I smoked some ribs on the grill for a couple of hours, and finished them under the broiler in the oven. They turned out purdy good, although nothing matches lump charcoal and hickory chunks on a proper smoker.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 21, 2021)

Not too shabby, would not turn down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2021)

This is what it means to take dominion, brother! Cook on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m going to have drop in on you someday. Most of my cooking these days involves a cast iron skillet or a big pot.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## ZackF (Jun 21, 2021)

We cook most of our meats in the oven. It’s easy to control the environment.


----------



## Santos (Jun 21, 2021)

jw said:


> So I may not have charcoal grill on my current abode's balcony, and I have *really* been missin' being able to cook smoked meats (brisket, pork butt, _etc._). But I got this new thingamajig that holds wood pellets in a cylindrical apparatus, and can act as a smoke box. Yesterday, I smoked some ribs on the grill for a couple of hours, and finished them under the broiler in the oven. They turned out purdy good, although nothing matches lump charcoal and hickory chunks on a proper smoker.
> 
> View attachment 8145


Looks good. Except that aluminum foil. Cooking with aluminum has a tendency to make your food taste like metal and has been linked to Alzheimer's.

You might try butcher paper. It has the same tenderizing effect without the pesky memory loss.


----------



## jw (Jun 21, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I’m going to have drop in on you someday. Most of my cooking these days involves a cast iron skillet or a big pot.


There ain't nuthin' wrong with cast iron or big pots. I've made many a good meals therewith!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Jun 24, 2021)

Beautiful. I just got into smoking myself (charcoal) and was pleasantly surprised at my first crack at ribs - they were incredible (and I am a mediocre novice of a cook). There is just something really special about smoking meat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

